# Spindle thread size Delta 46-700 wood lathe



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2019)

I want to buy a chuck for my son to use on his Delta 46-700 lathe
Rockler wants to know the TPI and diameter of threads on spindle

His lathe is 3000 miles away. Isn't it a common size across all Model 46-700 lathes?


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Unless it is a real bastard of a lathe it will be 1 inch 8TPI.


I have never seen a Delta with any other size


----------

